# Raid1

## M0rf

Необходимо сделать рейд первого уровня.

в наличии есть саташный рейд контроллер (аж 3 штуки)

два pci картами и один встроенный в мать

PCI Serial ATA IDE card W/Software Raid - 2 channels (PCI-IDESI3112R-1)

01:0a.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. Adaptec AAR-1210SA SATA HostRAID Controller (rev 02)

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

пробывал на всех трех

Вставляю карту в комп

настраиваю в биусе карточки миррор

при загрузке контроллер показывает что делает рейд первого уровня

гружу лайвсд(2006) с параметрами doscsi doataraid doraid domdraid

все прогружается, но md* устройсв не видно =(

сами жесткие диски видны sda sdb

Подскажите, что я делаю не правильно или что не доделываю =)

----------

## viy

Если диски видны независимо (т.е. их два), значит железка барахлит. попробуй на другой, или в настройках полазь...

----------

## M0rf

На 3 устройствах :/

уж скорее я криворучу...

ладно, тут еще одна мамка лежит с двумя встроенными рейдконтроллерами, ее попробую покрутить.

----------

## ZByte

Вобще как я помню Silicon Image 311* это всё чипы аппартно-программых рейдов, т.е. они вроде и рейды, но без программной поддерки они работать будут просто как контроллеры дисков.

А полностью аппаратный рейд виден с системе как один диск полностью вне зависимости от операционки.

Где-то здесь на форуме была ветка на эту тему и там же была линка на сайт где было написанно какой чип является программным, а какой аппаратным рейдом.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> Где-то здесь на форуме была ветка на эту тему и там же была линка на сайт где было написанно какой чип является программным, а какой аппаратным рейдом.

 

Оно модулем dm_raid должно цепляться каким-то образом.

Рекомендую в поиск обратиться.

----------

## M0rf

dmraid (Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool)

походу это для софтового рейда

ставить софтовый желания нет (спасибо, плавали)  :Sad: 

Если эти карточки поддерживают только софтовый, то зачем у них биус в котором можно выставить тип рейда (1 или 0)?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *M0rf wrote:*   

> Если эти карточки поддерживают только софтовый, то зачем у них биус в котором можно выставить тип рейда (1 или 0)?

 

Для понта видимо?..

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Для понта видимо?..

 

для цены, точно.

такой массив не будет виден для ядра как нечто неординарное

один диск, как и положено (проверено под вин)

реализация рейда чипом - личное дело производителя, как я себе представляю

это вреде как софт-модемы, только драйвер лежит в биосе

----------

## M0rf

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> один диск, как и положено (проверено под вин)
> 
> 

 

так мне и нужно зеркало, что бы не два диска паказывало, а один (зеркало)

или ты про другое...?

----------

## ba

http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html

а если хочется хардверного рейда, то советую присмотреться к продуктам tekram/areca и 3ware

----------

## M0rf

 *ba wrote:*   

> http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html
> 
> а если хочется хардверного рейда, то советую присмотреться к продуктам tekram/areca и 3ware

 

Большое спасибо, ответил на все вопросы мои...

а цена на нормальный контроллер походу не меньше 120 уе...

слушай, может ты знаеш карту на котрой можно поднять два рейда первого уровня? или дешевле будет купить две карты с двумя портами?

----------

## ba

 *M0rf wrote:*   

> слушай, может ты знаеш карту на котрой можно поднять два рейда первого уровня? или дешевле будет купить две карты с двумя портами?

 

да вобщем-то почти на любой можно...

я вот такие юзал http://www.tekram.com/product2/product_detail.asp?pid=51 16-портовые, делал на них 8 зеркал по два диска...

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> или ты про другое...?

 

именно про это!

кстати, по поводу хардовых рейдов

на opennet.ru один гражданин (по его словам, держал несколько десятков серверов больше 10 лет) утверждал, что ни за какие коврижки не купит больше хардовый

говорил, что даже под вин софт-рейд сделан и работает весьма достойно, что уж говорить о никсах

3112А (у меня такой дома и на работе делал рейд, ток стрип) держит и 0+1, если надо

проверь хорошенько биос, всё ли выставил?

диск должен быть виден как один

ах, да, это должен показать пост этого биоса

УДАЧИ !!!

----------

## M0rf

Выше ba давал замечательную ссылку, которая открывает глаза на все происходящее.

```

I have a Silicon Image SATA RAID card. Why doesn't Linux support my hardware RAID?

A. It's not hardware RAID. It is software RAID, provided by the BIOS on the card.
```

Это все софтовые рейды =( тока софт в железке...

----------

## VoVaN

 *M0rf wrote:*   

> dmraid (Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool)
> 
> походу это для софтового рейда
> 
> ставить софтовый желания нет (спасибо, плавали) 
> ...

 

а в чем проблемы с Software RAID? Я думаю при нынешних процах это более выгодный вариант и более гибкий. Например чем не устраивает LVM поверх raid1 (dmraid)? Помоему неплохо... Хотя если enterprise вариант, то тогда лучше разоряться на старый добрый SCSI, чем искать экзотические hardware RAID для SATA или ATA...

----------

## viy

Меня он не устраивает тем, что если мне нужно сделать 8 raid1 дисков, то я вынужден покупать железку, к которой можно было бы физически все это присобачить. И я склонен заплатить чуть больше и получить зеркалирование на уровне железа.

А для простых решений --- да, sw-raid очень неплох.

----------

## VoVaN

 *viy wrote:*   

> Меня он не устраивает тем, что если мне нужно сделать 8 raid1 дисков, то я вынужден покупать железку, к которой можно было бы физически все это присобачить. И я склонен заплатить чуть больше и получить зеркалирование на уровне железа.
> 
> А для простых решений --- да, sw-raid очень неплох.

 

Ну вот и пришли к конценсусу   :Wink:  . Я сам сторонник или чистого HW-raid или чистого SW а все эти ни-то-ни-сё которые на всех матерях стоят... убого всё это, а люди ведь верят....

----------

